# looking for a meaningful friend



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi, I tried a couple of times before with no luck but just trying again to see if possible someone relates or finds a potential meaningful connection. that's all.

So with that, I'll just give you the most relevant meaningful profile I could come up with.

My name is Gerard.
I live in San Francisco, CA
I struggle socially.
I have existing relationships yet they don't feel as meaningful as I want them to be.
I try my best in making closeness happen.
I work with a good therapist helping trying to achieve this goal.
I believe in personal and spiritual growth.
I'm idealistic.
I live frugally.
I would consider myself spiritual though not necessarily religious though my worldview leads a bit to Buddhism.
I make everyday as meaningful as possible.
I try to learn about different fields, subjects, worldviews.
Therefore I read mostly non-fiction and classical music biographies.
I play the piano, mostly classical.
I like a little of all music.
I bike.
I play tennis.
My political orientation is liberal I resonate strongly with socialism, and communism, Greens or Democrats depends on what level of infrastructure.
I'm majoring in International Relations.
My career path is working with a non-governmental organization advocating human rights, and being a researcher of global issues, possibly working with a multicultural center promoting universal tolerance of all race, ethnicity, religion etc.
and doing some type of peer support with people who have terminal illnesses, physical illness, at risk youth, mentally ill etc. 

I'm not sure what else I could come up with.

Again, just possibly finding a potential friend on this community board. thats all.

peace


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey!!!! I will be your friend


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

hey lets go be friends yeah.........sorry i can't find that boogie woogie smilie anywhere.....


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

The boogie Woogie ...hahaha









We're gonna be good pals









When you need to tell me a secret ill listen..









When you feel crazy Ill be here too









If you gotta scream, scream at me..









when your excited..tellme about it









when your confused.. lets discuss it









when it feels like its all rain clouds, lets fix it together.









when your sad, ill wipe your tears









when your feelin crazy..









you dont have to fee alone anymore









we;ll be silly together
















haha that was prob corny but I thought it was cute myself


----------



## adventurer (Nov 12, 2006)

I would be interested in being your friend


----------



## VerdantlyStill (May 16, 2006)

Gerard is it too late to sign up?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Im a Republican and a bit more of a capitalist but I'll be your friend.

I like sports and piano too. I'm a guy 20 years old in Chicago.


----------

